# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Hugs for Skippy

## Total Eclipse

:Hug:  

Skippy was planning his trip to the united states and was in Montana when he was hit and the impact left him unconscious to the point they had to air lift him to the hospital.

 Good news right now is he woke up from what happened and physically "stable", however, has lost a bit of memory and it seems the memory issue is (at this point) dating back 8-9 months to the point of thinking he lives with someone he hasn't in a long time. He remembers he was planning a trip but nothing much more. He's having issues with his short term memory after 10 minutes of being told he was in a car accident will ask again why he's in the hospital. When I spoke with his nurse and his doctor they didn't know when he'd start regaining memory back (being it's only been 48 hours since it happened) needs to heal more. He's very confused and keeps thinking he's in Canada.

----------


## Keddy

Oh my gosh, that's horrible... I don't even know what to say... I hope he recovers soon and that everything is alright. I'll keep him in my prayers tonight.
 :Hug:   :Hug:

----------


## Koalafan

What??????? That's horrible!!!! I hope he regains his memory soon!!!  ::(:   :Hug:   :Hug:   :Hug:

----------


## SmileyFace

Holy shit. Omg...  ::(:

----------


## Chantellabella

Thank you Kay, for letting us know.


He's going to hang in there. He's tough.

I'll keep praying for him.

Keep us informed Kay, ok?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Jeez...that's awful  ::(:   :Hug: 

Skippy is strong though, so I've got high hopes of him getting through this smoothly.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Was on the phone a bit ago and he wanted me to tell everyone that he loves us all. (Then he started to cry which made me cry .__.) He remembers people, and everyone but his short term memory still is 5-7 minutes of remembering then asking me where he's at and why he's there.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> Was on the phone a bit ago and he wanted me to tell everyone that he loves us all. (Then he started to cry which made me cry .__.) He remembers people, and everyone but his short term memory still is 5-7 minutes of remembering then asking me where he's at and why he's there.



Oh dear god, please tell him we're all thinking of him. inane says she cares very much about him, and waiting for him to come back to talk to us. Please keep us updated! (And I didn't realize you were Kay, I feel so silly).

----------


## Ironman

We have to be patient with the memory loss.  We are lucky it's not amnesia or there would be real difficulties.
He is going to need some more time - asking what day it is and stuff will help.  Those are good questions to gauge where he is.
The sick part was that 8-9 months ago, Skip was not in a very good place and he doesn't completely understand that. 
That means that some information will have to be given gently.

----------


## Total Eclipse

^ The issue is they are calling it a form of amnesia, because of the fact that he remembers people, and he remembers users I can tell him a username and he can tell me about them and he can even tell me why he was going on the trip.. who he is, is date of birth and several other things. He doesn't remember what happened 8 months ago and his big change he made. What he is unable to remember is the short term. You can call him and talk to him for an hour or two and then call him back and he doesn't realize you've called him. Right now every 7-10 minutes he forgets everything and he's getting frustrated and big head ache's from not being able to keep the short term memory. He's getting more CT scans and MRI's done today and seeing a Neouro.

----------


## Koalafan

Please tell him Koalafan sends him koala hugs!!!!!  ::(:   :Hug:

----------


## merc

I'm sorry to here this. I'll say some prayers for him.

----------


## Chantellabella

Any more news, Kay?

----------


## Total Eclipse

We spoke for another hour on the phone. He's going to a 7-10 day rehab for his memory and they are going from there.

----------


## Ironman

It must have been trauma to a specific section of the brain.  I wonder if he will be able to skip the short term and go to long term....where is the "dividing line".
I will pray for him.  This is a rough time for him.

----------


## Chloe

Oh dear. Really sorry to hear this hopefully he's on the way for a speedy recovery  :Ninja:  wishing him well

----------


## Monowheat

I know I don't know him (since I'm new here) but I'd like to wish him a full and complication-free recovery. :Hug:  

Hugs to you Aella as well.  :Hug:

----------


## Otherside

Oh my lord, hugs to him, and hoping for a quick recovery.

----------


## Blushy

I'm new here so I don't know him. But I will keep Skippy in my thoughts. Hoping he has a quick recovery!

----------


## Total Eclipse

Update - 

He's going to be in the hospital for the next 7-10 days. I set up a donation type site for him (however you don't have to donate) people can leave comments and show support in other way's if anyone's interested sending him a message on it the link is http://www.gofundme.com/b1s64s

----------


## Keddy

It won't let me comment or anything because I don't have a Facebook  ::(: 
Kay, just let Skippy know that Keddy cares about him very much and that he's been a really good friend and a great support. Sending hugs  :Hug:

----------


## Kirsebaer

omg!! that's horrible  ::(:  I hope he'll recover quickly.. keep us updated and tell him he's in our thoughts

----------


## Total Eclipse

I told him you guys are worried.. he says thank you everyone and he's ok! 

He's feeling a little better and still having memory issues =/

----------


## Chantellabella

I saw the site you set up Kay. That's a great tribute to him. I don't have Facebook, so I can't post. i just wanted him to know that we're rooting for his speedy recovery. Please tell him that even though he hit this speed bump (this very big speed bump), I hope he continues on his journey of discovery and a new life. 

Give him many hugs!  :Hug: 

Cindy

----------


## Total Eclipse

We started a card thing (on a different site) people can sign and we want to mail to him soon. 

http://www.groupcard.com/c/Aeqij2E9YY8

----------


## Ironman

> We started a card thing (on a different site) people can sign and we want to mail to him soon. 
> 
> http://www.groupcard.com/c/Aeqij2E9YY8



I signed it  :: 

.....I hope mine will get a chuckle out of him - apple cider and holymaurymotherofgod ("You can't HAVE mah milk n' cookies!!!!") worked every time!

----------


## panda

omg! That's horrible. =/ This reminded me of "50 first dates" for some reason. I hope things are a bit better now.

----------


## Keddy

I signed the card  ::):

----------


## Sagan

Oh goodness. How awful! Keeping you in my thoughts Skip.  :Hug:

----------


## Total Eclipse

Update.. they are keeping him longer.. it's going to be roughly 2 more weeks..

----------


## Koalafan

::(:   :Hug:

----------


## Ironman

> Update.. they are keeping him longer.. it's going to be roughly 2 more weeks..



Any signs of improvement? 
That's not all that much of an extension of a stay.  Oy, the bills!  ::(:

----------


## Member11

> Any signs of improvement?



Yeah, he is showing signs of improvement to his memory. Which is good news.

----------


## Skippy

Hiiiii everyone! I forced myself from bed to say hi to you all! I saw  the card and I'm really touched. I realize now I have such special  friends that have made me feel so wonderful!Perhaps it's time to write a song on my autoharp or guitar.
I love you all! thank you so much for carin' for this ol' fool.

----------


## Total Eclipse

As you can see he's doing a bit better sneaking to the lobby to use the computer  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Glad to hear from you skippy! :Celebrate:   :Celebrate:

----------


## Skippy

> I signed it 
> 
> .....I hope mine will get a chuckle out of him - apple cider and holymaurymotherofgod ("You can't HAVE mah milk n' cookies!!!!") worked every time!



of course you got a chuckle outta me, John! You always made me laugh. 
 :XD:  i wish u could come on tiny sometime; i miss you lots!

----------


## Skippy

> As you can see he's doing a bit better sneaking to the lobby to use the computer



haha! naaw they let me so its all cool  ::D:

----------


## Sagan

Nice to see you in good spirits Skippy! I hope you are able to get outta there soon.  :Hug:

----------


## Total Eclipse

^ Talked to Skippy a few moments ago.. he's with a speech and memory therapist at the moment... They are letting his family release him on Friday as long as he see's an Canadian doctor ASAP and get's treatment.. as we all think it's best he comes home to his country (canada) for treatment.

----------


## Sagan

Good. It's best for him to be in a familiar place, and with loved ones by his side. I'm no expert, but I trust the healthcare system up there to be better suited to help in his recovery, and rehabilitation

----------


## Keddy

Skippy  :Hug:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Good. It's best for him to be in a familiar place, and with loved ones by his side. I'm no expert, but I trust the healthcare system up there to be better suited to help in his recovery, and rehabilitation



Yeah.. for awhile they told us they wouldn't release him for two weeks and he'd be stuck in the united states alone. Everyone in his family (including myself) finally convinced them he'd do better in Canada. They are still hesitant to release him saying he's "medically unstable". 

Now his family will all be with him supporting him and hopefully stay outpatient (with supervision 24/7 of course) until he's healed and back up doing things.  ::):

----------


## Skippy

Im gonna be released soon, they just dont seem to think im safe for release but i feel fine! ppl are gonna bug for it tho...bvut tbh i wonder if we shouldnt cuz a hospital wouldnt say to keep me for no reason...?

----------


## Sagan

Skippy that's horrible. How do they have any right to keep you there and not let you go home. That's absurd! I'm so sorry you are being treated this way Skip. I really wish there were something I could do to help. If they are keeping you because of your health even that's wrong I thought we were aloud to refuse medical service if we wanted to here in the us. At least if that is their concern, let you go to a hospital in Alberta. That's messed up. I'm sorry Skip  ::(:

----------


## Total Eclipse

I'm calling him right now .. one sec.

----------


## Skippy

> Skippy that's horrible. How do they have any right to keep you there and not let you go home. That's absurd! I'm so sorry you are being treated this way Skip. I really wish there were something I could do to help. If they are keeping you because of your health even that's wrong I thought we were aloud to refuse medical service if we wanted to here in the us. At least if that is their concern, let you go to a hospital in Alberta. That's messed up. I'm sorry Skip



Dun worry bout me i think they were just wanting to be pretty sure that im safe enough to go home cuz they have to be sure that im healed enough from accident and they were not sure of it yet.
I was a lil frustrated and confused so i didnt' realize what was going on right. i was upset that i coudlnt go home but they told me they have to be VERY sure my injuries are fully healed, so tbh i thk they were just trying to be mindful of my health....

ether way i just really wanna go home....

----------


## Total Eclipse

Skippy is being admitted to inpatient program in Canada because his memory still needs rehab and he needs a 24/7 watch.

----------


## Total Eclipse

His family messaged me 





> His  condition could be more serious than we thought. It's good that he  using the hospital so they can check. Right now he is hypotensive  probably because parts of his brain are taking most blood flow but he  could also have damage to his reticular formation which controls  consciousness which would explain his bouts of passing out. But they  will check all that now that he is here. Hopefully he doesn't run into  other complications that come with his injury. He doesn't seem to  Realise just how serious it can be. Have to go back will let u know more when we know

----------


## Sagan

Thank you for the update.

 ::\:   :Hug:

----------


## Total Eclipse

I talked to Skippy for 5 minutes -- he says the hospital outside is really beautiful looking and that it seems really nice. Hopefully he recovers from this soon, and it's good he has a good vibe about the hospital  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

::(:  *hugs Skippy tightly*  :Hug: 

Thanks for the updates Kay!

----------


## Harpuia

That's great that he is recovering well though.   ::):

----------


## Ironman

> His family messaged me



That sounds like Mal  :: . He still needs to wait and make sure everything is okay, though.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Haven't been around the forum much for the past few weeks, so I didn't see this thread until just now. Get well soon, Skippy.

----------


## Skippy

Hey y'all.

I'm doin' ok I guess. I'm just really tired.... I'm gonna rest for a buncha days n' hopefully I'll be feelin' much better!
I  got to go outside and I played my guitar for an audience which was fun.  My guitar playin' has been hit by this sadly but I was able to pull out a decent perfomance.

....but now I'm really burned out....feel like sleepin' for a few days str8 x.x

----------

